# Kioti EX50 Assy safety control unity burned



## estrika (May 10, 2021)

Hi
i am trying to repair one kioti EX50 from 2008 that a part of the assy safety board burned, i would like to disable the part that control the pull coil, i can make the tractor working doing a shunt (the parts burned i have no idea of what parts are needed to repair it) in the safety control unit, but after reving the motor for some minutes the shunt burns too.
is there a possibility to bypass the safety control unity to power the pull coil?
thanks in advance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello estrika, welcome to the forum.

I don't know your circuitry at all, but that may be a "pull & hold" circuit for the fuel solenoid?? The "pull" function only applies to a very short 12V application to pull open the solenoid, then it shifts to a lower voltage (5-6V) to hold the solenoid open. I suppose if you leave the "pull" voltage on steady, you may start to burn things. 

I suppose that you could convert to a manual fuel shut-off valve and disable the solenoid valve??


----------



## estrika (May 10, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello estrika, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I don't know your circuitry at all, but that may be a "pull & hold" circuit for the fuel solenoid?? The "pull" function only applies to a very short 12V application to pull open the solenoid, then it shifts to a lower voltage (5-6V) to hold the solenoid open. I suppose if you leave the "pull" voltage on steady, you may start to burn things.
> 
> I suppose that you could convert to a manual fuel shut-off valve and disable the solenoid valve??


that is what is happening the pull function is always getting 12v, the safety board that burned controls this pull and hold solenoid, i cannot find one replacement part, i repaired the board with a mosfet and some resistances that burned but i have no idea of the values, i can hear the pull solenoid working when i put ignition on, if i remove the board no solenoid click, the problem is that solenoid starts going hot after some seconds with engine running.
still trying to get a workshop manual for free, but it's hard


----------

